# Grooming tomorrow



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi looking for some advice,

Scooby is really scruffy right now. Hair is matting behind the ears and I think he is starting to blow his coat "boo hoo" His eyes are really stained and his top knot is hit or miss (unicorn style) as he hates having it done.

So I am wondering how to describe to the groomer what I want. I want him to still look fluffy, not teddybear feet (like before) and not to look like a poodle (not to offend anyone just that I want him havanese)

So any help would be appreciated. My oh wants to keep him long but he looks so scruffy and loves playing in the snow. So I am thinking its impossible.

Jo and Scooby


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I learned the hard way that even if you do describe what you want you don't always get it - my best advice is to take a picture and then point out specifically on that picture what you like and don't like. I'd also get the groomer to repeat back to you what he/she heard you say. It's amazing how many assumptions are made when trying to communicate about grooming. Good luck and be sure to post your pictures!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I love how Kipling was groomed. Did they do that with scissors or clippers. and how short is his hair cut? I would love Scooby to look that tidy again. 
Jo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

BRING A PICTURE. Also take him to a good groomer. A lot of them shave the legs too short. I like to keep a bit of length on their legs. I like my guys to look rough too. I don't like it when they groom them too neat. Good luck!!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope your groomer gives you what you want. It seems that many groomers can't and don't want to take the time to comb out mats. Beside the fact that it is not pleasant for the dog.
A few months back, I took Petunia to be groomed I explained, just like you how I wanted Petunia to look, I even brought a picture. Not too short I said, leave her coat long. The groomer told me, that if she had too many mats that she would have to clip her down. I was very disappointed when I picked her up, her beautiful hair was cut very short she looked like a poodle. All the groomer said was "I told you", and "don't worry it will grow back".
I've been combing and brushing Petunia everyday trying to keep the knots out. her hair is the perfect length except around her eyes and mouth. Petunia will not where a top knot. 
She has an appointment with the groomer on Thursday. It's the same groomer that buzz cut Petunia the last time, I'll give her one more chance.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

scoobydoo said:


> I love how Kipling was groomed. Did they do that with scissors or clippers. and how short is his hair cut? I would love Scooby to look that tidy again.
> Jo


I think they did the body with clippers but they showed me before I left and I told them less is more...that I would rather he be too long than too short. This seemed to give them some license to stay long. They tend to be worried that the dog won't look cut enough. On the face I emphasized NO shaving...and in fact asked them not to cut anything on his nose..just around the eyes. Bangs and face were done with scissors. This was world's better than his first grooming - a nightmare. He looked terrible.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm frustrated with our groomer too, time to find a new one. The cut Murphy has right now is just bad, there's no other way to describe it.

When it comes to matting I now believe the tools are the key to getting rid of mats without the dogs going crazy. The CC wooden pin brush is my absolute favorite!!! I don't use any of my other brushes anymore and the dogs like the way it feels. They don't even run away when I get the grooming box out. I have a CC comb too and those two things are the only things I ever use anymore, they get rid of all of the mats.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm frustrated with our groomer too, time to find a new one. The cut Murphy has right now is just bad, there's no other way to describe it.
> 
> When it comes to matting I now believe the tools are the key to getting rid of mats without the dogs going crazy. The CC wooden pin brush is my absolute favorite!!! I don't use any of my other brushes anymore and the dogs like the way it feels. They don't even run away when I get the grooming box out. I have a CC comb too and those two things are the only things I ever use anymore, they get rid of all of the mats.


My groomer had me watch how she grooms Sophie from start to finish. She doesn't de-matt when dry but washes and conditions her first. She has a re-cirulating sprayer so the conditioner and water are continually sprayed deep into the coat and matts. This loosens the matts before blow drying. It's the high velocity dryer that blows them apart. She finished with a small width slicker brush on the legs and section combs with a poodle comb. I tried to folllow her regime except I float the coat. My dryer just doesn't have the velocity I need!

Anyway, here is a vid after Sophie's first cut this summer (after two years in long coat). Missy kept the head/face/tail long and used a 1.5" blade on the body and legs. She also cut an "eyebrow shelf" to keep the rest of the bangs back.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sophie looks beautiful! I'm going to ask for the 1.5" blade for Murphy and Gracie and I love how her face and tail are still long.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So? How did the grooming go?


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome so very happy. I was ready to hear he would need to be shaved but my dh was set against a puppy cut. So he had a "hygene cut" she listened to everything I said  He even had a xmas bow in his hair. 
She said he was a good boy for a pup and she fixed both matts behind his ears. I was going to post a pic but his tearing stains are so bad 

But I am so happy and proud that my furbaby behaved himself.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks really great. Love the video and her personality!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

scoobydoo said:


> Awesome so very happy. I was ready to hear he would need to be shaved but my dh was set against a puppy cut. So he had a "hygene cut" she listened to everything I said  He even had a xmas bow in his hair.
> She said he was a good boy for a pup and she fixed both matts behind his ears. I was going to post a pic but his tearing stains are so bad
> 
> But I am so happy and proud that my furbaby behaved himself.


A lot of us have/had to deal with tearstains. I'd still love to see a photo of him


----------

